# Off the Beaten Track Things To See



## daventrina (Oct 6, 2012)

After traveling to the islands for 25 years I thought that I'd look for some special interesting places to visit on this trip to Maui. One of the things that we really like about BI is that there are soooo many historic and cultural sites that have been preserved there. Thought that others may be interested in the quest to highlight some of these (not well known) spots...


----------



## daventrina (Oct 6, 2012)

*Halekii-Pihana Heiau State Monument - Maui*

Halekii-Pihana Heiau State Monument - Maui
http://www.hawaiistateparks.org/parks/maui/halekii-pihana.cfm

On the BI these sites are everywhere.  On Maui nearly all seem to have been destroyed  except for a few like this one... 

Location: In Wailuku at end of Hea Place off Kuhio Place from Waiehu Beach Road (Highway 340), Wailuku

Description: Remains of two important heiau (places of worship) that were rededicated as war temples by Kahekili, Maui's last ruling chief. Viewpoint of Central Maui.
10.2 acres
Hours: Daily 7:00 a.m. to 7:00p.m.
Entrance Fees: None
Services/Facilities: Trash cans, interpretive signage, no drinking water.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haleki'i-Pihana_Heiau_State_Monument
http://www.hawaiiweb.com/haleki-i-and-pihana-heiaus.html

I believe that this is in Revealed, but it doesn't really stand out...
We added it to this trips MUST DO list.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 6, 2012)

*Hoone Historical Preserve - Big Island*

A small "Unknown" Hawaiian Village hidden at the end of the road in the Energy Park.
We stumbled on this little village while checking out the Energy Park and looking for a location where one might be able to do the Manta Heaven dive from the beach.
Turned out to be an awesome spot to visit and have an afternoon snack.
(remember on the BI to always take snacks)

+19° 43' 48.92", -156° 3' 33.50"
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=+19°...057615&spn=0.015411,0.024741&t=h&z=16&vpsrc=6





hi06720 116 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi06720 114 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## daventrina (Oct 6, 2012)

*Mokuʻula - Maui*

Mokuʻula is a tiny island now buried beneath an abandoned baseball field in Maluʻulu o Lele Park, Lahaina, Hawaii. It was the private residence of King Kamehameha III from 1837 to 1845 and the burial site of several Hawaiian royals.

It isn't out of the way and was buried in plain sight for many years.











http://www.mokuula.com/
http://www.mauimagazine.net/Maui-Magazine/January-February-2009/Lahaina-rsquos-Invisible-Island/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mokuʻula


----------



## daventrina (Oct 6, 2012)

*Kalepolepo Fishpond - Maui*

Another site that everyone has probably been past but not stopped to enjoy...
Kalepolepo Fishpond (also known as Koʻieʻi.e. Loko Iʻa) is an ancient Hawaiian fishpond built between 1400–1500 AD. The fishpond is located in Kalepolepo Park in Kīhei.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalepolepo_Fishpond


----------



## artringwald (Oct 6, 2012)

*Honokahua Preservation Site Maui*

The burial sites at Honokahua were discovered when they started building the Ritz Carlton Hotel in Kapalua. They moved the location of the hotel further from the ocean so they wouldn't disturb the site.






We had been to Maui many times and didn't know about the site. We only discovered it while walking to another site we had only recently heard about, Dragon's Teeth.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 11, 2012)

*Polipoli Spring State Recreation Area - Maui*

We're thinking of trying to fit this side trip in.

Polipoli Spring State Recreation Area is part of the 21,000-acre Kula Forest Reserve on the slope of Haleakalā. It doesn't have a paved road reaching to the top and doesn't reach the crater. There is a four wheel drive trail through the park that  reaches up to the crater. The forest service blocks off the last 2 miles (3.2 km) of the road.

The park ranges from 5,300–6,200 feet and is generally humid and misty. Hikers should wear bright colored clothing – hunters may be in the area.

http://www.hawaiistateparks.org/parks/maui/Index.cfm?park_id=39
http://www.alternative-hawaii.com/drives/maui/pssp.htm


----------



## daventrina (Oct 15, 2012)

*Haloa Point (White Rock)/Palauea Beach - Maui*

So we found this new out of the way dive site on Maui that we are going to tryout next week...

The dive is reported to consist of a patch reef and an overhang where white tips can be found sometimes along with Manta and Eagle Rays, Harlequin Shrimp, Eels and more.

As you enter Kihei, take Piilani Hwy. 31 till you get to Wailea, go down the hill and turn left at the light. Go through Wailea and turn right immediately after the Kea Lani Resort. Go to the bottom of the hill and take a left. The beach will be on your right. More info...





http://shorediving.com/Earth/Hawaii/Maui/Haloa/index.htm


----------



## Eagle7304 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dave-
Let us know how the dive goes. We will be there in February
Greg


----------



## daventrina (Oct 26, 2012)

Eagle7304 said:


> Dave-
> Let us know how the dive goes. We will be there in February
> Greg



Didn't seem to be worth the trouble.
A bad day... Viz 10-40 with surge.

Even if conditions were better ... 5 Caved is probably a better dive.

BTW ... Mala Warf was awesome.
Check this out: http://youtu.be/EI-vfdSxbqc 
Pictures of both later.
KBC doesn't have wireless


----------



## Eagle7304 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the video.....My brother-in-law and I saw a shark in May when we were snorkeling....it was so cool...we both just looked at each other and shrugged....figured if he was going to come after us, he was....won't say where it was as a lot of people snorkel there and might be freaked out


----------



## daventrina (Mar 24, 2013)

daventrina said:


> BTW ... Mala Warf was awesome.
> Check this out: http://youtu.be/EI-vfdSxbqc
> Pictures of both later.


Finally later..
The warf was taken down by Iniki. It the short time it has been down, it had become an amazing reef.




IMG_0384 by dntanderson, on Flickr




IMG_0420f by dntanderson, on Flickr




IMG_0437 by dntanderson, on Flickr

While it's shallow, and is a great dive, it isn't a good beginner dive.
Lots of snags from debris but it's awesome swimming through the holes in the ruble. Entry on the left is across a 100-200 yard long shallow. Entry on the right is through the harbor. A number of shops offer guided tours.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 6, 2013)

*Mala Warf*




IMG_1113 by dntanderson, on Flickr




IMG_1135 by dntanderson, on Flickr

You have to really be careful and know what you are doing to explore the ruble.



IMG_1179 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 6, 2013)

*Mauna Lani historic sites and fish pond*

You would enjoy this site on the BI, there is a small boat dock we saw a few dive boats preparing to go out on a recent morning walk.  You are right, there are a lot more preserved on BI.

These are not my pictures but this is the place.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosasay/sets/72157626263502539/


----------



## daventrina (Apr 7, 2013)

*Mauna Lani*



SmithOp said:


> You would enjoy this site on the BI,...


Missed that one ... guess we'll have to go back...


----------

